# Launching YouTube app with a specific video



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

Could one of you kind souls with a good network-sniffing setup help me out? 
For my upcoming HME app, I'd like to be able to launch the TiVo YouTube app with a video id.

I already know that it uses two HME apps... one to search/browse the videos, and another "Video Player" to view the video. (Actually there are three apps... the third is labeled "tcast jump" that goes to the search app.) I need somebody to sniff the traffic (or perhaps watch the traffic internally?) to find out what parameters are getting passed to the viewing app when you hit "play" in the browsing app. I expect it's an "application transition" type of event which passes a TeDict. 

I'm hoping it's a straightforward translation of the usual "watch" URLs for YouTube videos, I just haven't been able to guess how that value gets passed in. Currently the app just auto-exits when I launch it with the wrong (or no) arguments.
Oh yeah... therefore, please provide details about the video you started as well, so we can compare it's URL on youtube.com to the contents of the TeDict.

This might be very valuable to those working on the Premiere tablet apps, too... it might provide a key to launching a youtube video on the TiVo through request from your tablet app with those x-tivo urls

Hmm.. can you already do that with the TiVo iPad app with the Premiere (send a youtube video to the TiVo)? If you can, then that could make for even easier network sniffing! (I dunno... I don't have a Premiere :[ )


----------

